# Building a folding rig, need help.



## MoonPig (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey,

So i've decided that i can build a second rig for fairly cheap. It's going to be a dedicated folder. So along with my current rig, it should help out alot.

I have the case and psu decided, £35. But im unsure on what a difference RAM and CPU have on my PPD. So, would a low-end Core2, and a 1GB stick be ok?

Also, is the nVidia 8 series any good?

My Gigabyte (this rig) has two ethernet ports, can i run a cable from one of them to this rig so it has internet that way?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 20, 2009)

First of all, please run Win XP. Doing that, 1Gb of ram should be OK. About the CPU, I don't know if you are planing to run SMP fonding (CPU) or just GPU folding. Any core 2 duo is good for folding, you can get around 1~1.8K PPD with it.

If you are planing to buy a Series 8, please buy the newer ones with the G92 architecture. Is a better folder and you will save in electricity. With a 8800GTS 512Mb you can get around 5 to 6K PPD. It all depends of the WU (Work Unit) you are folding.



PS. PPD means Points Per Day.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 20, 2009)

ah, finally. lol.

I'm only asking about the 8 series to see if i should get one before i get a 9 series. And yea, it'll be running XP.

What about the Ethernet thing?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 21, 2009)

Ooo, i've managed to get a Core2 E2160 and an XFX 8600GT for free. 

Now i just need the RAM, PSU and Case.

Still wondering on the ethernet question.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have 2 x 1GB of corsair XMS2 for sale. I'm going to the post office soon, so if you wanted it i could ship it today


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't know, the guy (mate) i got it off claimed that only one DIMM worked at a time. So if i wanted 2GB i'd have to get a 2GB Stick.

Thanks for the offer though.

I may buy something in the future, depends on what case i get.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 21, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I don't know, the guy (mate) i got it off claimed that only one DIMM worked at a time. So if i wanted 2GB i'd have to get a 2GB Stick.
> 
> Thanks for the offer though.
> 
> I may buy something in the future, depends on what case i get.



Okay, have Pm'd you a price. Up to you.


----------

